# Latest project



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Made this for a member of my BNI chapter for her granddaughter..


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Well done! 

4D


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really nice. And man, it's really, really pink.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice. That will be enjoyed for many years to come.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mark that is fantastic, you CNC guys blow me away!!!!!
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Mark! 

I was in BNI for about 3 years - good organization.

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Mark.

Tom, I think that's Flamingo Pink ™.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I like it a lot! Great job!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Really a great job. You certainly will be appreciated for your thoughtful efforts.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

a girl?.. 

Kidding.

Lovely, and well executed..


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks. Yes it is flamingo pink.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mark that is beautifully done.


----------

